# Apple wood for sale in bulk?



## northfamilyfarm (Oct 29, 2014)

Is there a market for apple wood to be sold in bulk? If so, any suggestions on who to contact to sell my product? We are a family farm in Michigan that is removing some older apple trees, that haven't been sprayed with chemicals in at least 5 years. We are removing the old to make way for the new.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 29, 2014)

You may want to post this here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/27/michigan-members-group
It is the Michigan Members Group. Might be someone local to you interested.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 29, 2014)

You can put an ad on Craigslist also. I have purchased lots of local wood from there.


----------

